# Is it possible to burn a CD in MP3 form on Winamp?



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Does Winamp even burn MP3?
If so I don't know how.


----------



## oprsd23 (May 22, 2009)

You can't sorry


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I would do it on Windows media player 11 but for some reason when I burn it the sound quality is horrible when I play back the album. The player itself is messed up too as the sound quality is all out of wack. I have uninstalled and reinstalled and it still sounds strange. 

What other program can I use to burn for free?


----------



## oprsd23 (May 22, 2009)

I am pretty sure itunes does it easily but I will check. And itunes is free.


----------



## oprsd23 (May 22, 2009)

Yes you can with itunes 
you download it here: http://www.apple.com/itunes/download/

Once you have download it drag all of your mp3 files you will be using into it. Once there on the bottom left of itunes screen there is a plus sign, click it and create new play list. Then drag the songs you want into it. Once there you press burn disk at the bottom then when the screen pops up make sure to select mp3 cd. good luck


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

That's such a huge program to download. I don't really want all the clutter that comes with it.


----------



## oprsd23 (May 22, 2009)

I know nero does but I have not used that for a while.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

There are a lot of programs that do it.

It is called ripping by the way. If you search for ripping software I am sure you will find it.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

bmlbytes said:


> It is called ripping by the way. If you search for ripping software I am sure you will find it.


No, it's called burning I believe unless I'm wrong. Ripping is taking an album and putting it on your computer. That is the opposite of what I want to do. I have music on my computer I want to make into a disk.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Ripping/burning is usually a combo on each program. 

Itunes is by far the easiest IMO. I have several types of burning/ripping programs, i use itunes, yea its huge, but its nice. Nero is nicer and used more for burning video files to DVD's, and dvdfab is nice ripper to pull and decode DVD and Bluray. Besides, itunes program is small compared to what else is done on computers  I have over 1TB in Media.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Okay it's solved I downloaded Free easy CD/DVD burner V3.9. It's very easy. Just drag, drop, and click BURN NOW!

There must be something wrong with the WMP on my computer. I have tried the equalizer and messed around with all the controls. The best way to explain it is the voice comes in louder then the music and sounds like it has way too much treble. No one has been able to fix it...

1tb wow


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

burn4free is a great program for burning I have found, try that one out its a fairly simple interface and not very large


----------



## oprsd23 (May 22, 2009)

I am glad you figured it out. I know you dont want to dl itunes but that can also fix the probelm with the sound, there is an option to do so.


----------

